# Reasonable trt costs?



## AlphaJ (Oct 20, 2022)

So currently about half way through my first trt cycle and am thinking about shopping/exploring a new provider. Service has been good with the company I went with but costs are on the higher end based on my re search (paid about 900 for labs, consult and 12 weeks of Test C, .8ml week and pct). 

Would some of you kindly share your experiences with your current providers? Thanks I’m advance


----------



## Kraken (Oct 20, 2022)

I have only used TRT Nation and have been fairly happy with them. Less pricey than many others, although still not cheap. The Doctor is readily available and does not push stuff on me at all. They ship everything that's needed. Questions are promptly answered. All their costs are on their website.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 20, 2022)

AlphaJ said:


> So currently about half way through my first trt cycle and am thinking about shopping/exploring a new provider. Service has been good with the company I went with but costs are on the higher end based on my re search (paid about 900 for labs, consult and 12 weeks of Test C, .8ml week and pct).
> 
> Would some of you kindly share your experiences with your current providers? Thanks I’m advance


Don't know if I can compair but in Australia im on trt and it is reandralon costs 120 au bucks it is 4ml vile with one gram of test in it. I take 0.4 ml a week. It is way cheaper to get test e from a ug lab. But i buy it because i get 4 free blood tests done a year. And nolva on script and blood pressure tabs.


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2022)

A few years back when I was going through a TRT clinic, it was $500 for a 10 week supply. 

That included 1 x 10 ml vial of 200mg/ml of Test Cyp, 20 x 1 mg tabs of Anastrozole, 10,000 iu's of HCG, and needles. 

Labs were required 1x per year, and cost extra. 

They CONSTANTLY pushed other high markup products on me. In fact, YEARS after I left their "care", I'm still to this day getting offers via text messages.


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 20, 2022)

I use TRTNation and have no complaints. They may not be the cheapest but they are on the lower end. $200 for a 10ml vial of 200mg/ml Test C. That includes needles, sterile pads, and AI. Consultations are free whenever you want it. Labs through them are also cheaper than if I got them on my own.

Customer service is good. They don't push the upsells too hard. Never felt pressured. I asked about the Anavar they sell and the doctor actually pushed me away from it telling me I was not ready (he was right).


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 20, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> I use TRTNation and have no complaints. They may not be the cheapest but they are on the lower end. $200 for a 10ml vial of 200mg/ml Test C. That includes needles, sterile pads, and AI. Consultations are free whenever you want it. Labs through them are also cheaper than if I got them on my own.
> 
> Customer service is good. They don't push the upsells too hard. Never felt pressured. I asked about the Anavar they sell and the doctor actually pushed me away from it telling me I was not ready (he was right).


Do you use the AI and is there an option to not get it?


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you use the AI and is there an option to not get it?


I don't use it and there is no option to not get it. I've got bottles of it just sitting around, lol.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 20, 2022)

Go through your GP. I pay like $8 a vial for dispensing fees and that’s it.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 20, 2022)

Once you are with one the switching costs can be high.  A new provider will most likely want to do additional lab work and make you do another initial consult so you may find it more cost effective to stay where you are until your next set of labs and exam are due.

Some advice though….

Push back on any clinic that requires PCT.   You aren’t doing a cycle. You are doing therapy.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Go through your GP. I pay like $8 a vial for dispensing fees and that’s it.


This^^^

Found a urologist tested had low T. Insurance pays 200mg a week cost me $8 a month.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 20, 2022)

You guys get it so cheap compaired to australia. 10 weeks is 120 bucks and I only do it for the free blood testing and the prescription ais. I can get cheap test c underground in powder and brew it for next to nothing. A doctor here can only prescribe test gell and you have to be under the low range for that. Specialists/clinics can do reandralon or sustanon 250.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 21, 2022)

So although I like TRT Nation (as I said above) I'm kind of cheating and supplementing with ug, to reduce cost. I'll order through the clinic every other time it's due, or maybe a bit longer. I want to keep access to the Dr. and the pharma stuff, but reduce the cost. So far, they have not said a word about my less than regular ordering. Fingers crossed. 

If you can get a prescription from your doctor then I would think this is the way to go.


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So although I like TRT Nation (as I said above) I'm kind of cheating and supplementing with ug, to reduce cost. I'll order through the clinic every other time it's due, or maybe a bit longer. I want to keep access to the Dr. and the pharma stuff, but reduce the cost. So far, they have not said a word about my less than regular ordering. Fingers crossed.
> 
> If you can get a prescription from your doctor then I would think this is the way to go.


Lol, I've started doing the same thing.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 21, 2022)

Good advice. Keep in touch with the clinic but reduce the cost for yourself. I'm 55 so when I use ug gear i take 4 weeks off everything b4 a blood test. Made the mistake once doing a small test deca dbol cycle and getting their blood test done 5 weeks into the cycle. Blew the numbers off the chart. Played dumb. They sent me for new bloods. Took 4 weeks off cycle first. They dismissed my on cycle bloods as cross contaminated. If you say in Australia that you are doing anything but what is prescribed you are kicked out and have to wait 3 years to reapply.


----------



## tealc (Oct 22, 2022)

I go to my gp and he prescribed 200mg per week. For $47 I get ten 1ml vials to last 5 weeks. The vials are marked single use. I am supposed to take .5 ml out of the vial and bin the rest. That seems wasteful so I just take it all Until a month before my next appointment


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 22, 2022)

Unless you can get a physician to prescribe it, you might as well buy the testosterone and HCG yourself and order your own bloodwork every half year or so once you're dialed in rather than using a clinic.


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 22, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So although I like TRT Nation (as I said above) I'm kind of cheating and supplementing with ug, to reduce cost. I'll order through the clinic every other time it's due, or maybe a bit longer. I want to keep access to the Dr. and the pharma stuff, but reduce the cost. So far, they have not said a word about my less than regular ordering. Fingers crossed.
> 
> If you can get a prescription from your doctor then I would think this is the way to go.


I just looked into trt nation. Running a special for $100 a month, minimum 2.5 months. The cheapest I've seen, however I could see them raising it after.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I just looked into trt nation. Running a special for $100 a month, minimum 2.5 months. The cheapest I've seen, *however I could see them raising it after.*


that's a guarantee brah


----------



## Cornholio (Oct 22, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I just looked into trt nation. Running a special for $100 a month, minimum 2.5 months. The cheapest I've seen, however I could see them raising it after.


That is actually not a "special" but their normal price. I misspoke above when I said it was $200. You get 1 10ml vial of 200mg/ml Test C or E plus supplies for $250. That is what they consider a 10 week supply, hence the 2.5 month minimum. I've been paying that price since I started with them.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 22, 2022)

Cornholio said:


> That is actually not a "special" but their normal price. I misspoke above when I said it was $200. You get 1 10ml vial of 200mg/ml Test C or E plus supplies for $250. That is what they consider a 10 week supply, hence the 2.5 month minimum. I've been paying that price since I started with them.


That's what I pay as well, except I get the HCG so it's more. And that pricing is what they charge, no games. But you'll need labs to start and that's a little pricey. As clinics go they are pretty good, price and otherwise. 

When I started I asked about it being a special and how much it will go up, and they basically told me that's always the price.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2022)

Kraken said:


> That's what I pay as well, except I get the HCG so it's more. And that pricing is what they charge, no games. But you'll need labs to start and that's a little pricey. As clinics go they are pretty good, price and otherwise.
> 
> When I started I asked about it being a special and how much it will go up, and they basically told me that's always the price.


well @TiredandHot it looks like I was wrong. But that is still a shit ton to pay for 1 vial of test and some pins.
When Im ready to just do TRT only Ill probably do something like this and go the completely 'legit' route cuz my recent GP wont do it and neither will my endo where I am at.


----------



## buck (Oct 23, 2022)

I go through my Dr and insurance. And for everything appointments, labs, T, supplies,  i spend less then $500 which includes the HCG that i get from another country.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 24, 2022)

buck said:


> I go through my Dr and insurance. And for everything appointments, labs, T, supplies,  i spend less then $500 which includes the HCG that i get from another country.



$500 for how long?


----------



## buck (Oct 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> $500 for how long?


1 year


----------



## j2048b (Nov 9, 2022)

Hormonesforme.com is supposed to be preett affordable some say?


----------



## CrystalSeth (Thursday at 9:04 PM)

AlphaJ said:


> So currently about half way through my first trt cycle and am thinking about shopping/exploring a new provider. Service has been good with the company I went with but costs are on the higher end based on my re search (paid about 900 for labs, consult and 12 weeks of Test C, .8ml week and pct).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

